
Syzer: A CLI tool that updates your project dependencies at one go - rocktimthedev
https://github.com/RocktimSaikia/syzer
======
rocktimthedev
Repo:
[https://github.com/RocktimSaikia/syzer](https://github.com/RocktimSaikia/syzer)

Syzer is a node cli tool that checks your package.json of your project and
updates the outdated dependencies at once.

[https://raw.githubusercontent.com/rocktimsaikia/syzer/master...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/rocktimsaikia/syzer/master/.github/screenshot.png)

The reasons behind building this:

1) I personally hate updating my project dependencies manually.

2) There are other similar libraries that do the same thing but I tried one
and too much config. I had to specify the package.json file to update it. then
what was the point of using that library. So ended up creating one myself.

3) 'npm update' already exists I know but it does not update the package.json
file with the latest version tags.

For more info on how the use the tool check it's README instructions.

